# warhammer drawings in black and white



## Al Capeone (Feb 9, 2008)

I was trying to find some badass drawings of CHAOS MARINES and SPACE MARINES and i was wondering if any one had some scetches or drawings in black and white for me to draw so if you have any please send mwe a message with the drawing or scetch in i would much appreasate it :biggrin:


----------



## Xavier_Llayton (Jun 6, 2008)

best place for pictures i'v found is Deviant art, its virtually limetless


----------

